# Verbatim 32GB Flash drive not working



## bittuthegr8 (Jul 26, 2012)

My 32GB Verbatim USB flash device is not working on my laptop but works on my desktop.
When plug it in it shows up as Removable Disc(E but has 0 bytes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. In the *Command Prompt* type the drive letter of the Flash Drive (ex) *E:* and press enter (ex) *E:\>* now type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes to *unmount *the drive. *Check Disk* will try and fix any file errors.


----------

